# Sonicwall-port 25



## billbd (May 9, 2010)

Hello to all:

We just found out that our IP address is on the Black list- yes we look like spammers !!
as such all of our outbound emails do not reach its targets.
As a solution We were advised to block port 25 to stop spamming from our LAN to WAN. 

My questions:
how did we become spammers?
if so how to prevent it from happening again?
Is blocking port 25 the proper solution ? 
how to block port 25 on Sonicwall lZ190- instruction please.

Any help/advise is greatly appreciated.

regards


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

This link should answer all your concerns.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

While you might not behind the spamming, but your computer can be doing it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_computer

BG


----------

